# DirecTv will give a cst a FREE HD-DVR



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

DirecTv will give a cst a *FREE HD-DVR *  But this offer is only 4 current cst who *currently subscribe to the NFL ST*  . The only way that a cst is going to be able to get this free HD-DVR is to obviously speak with someone in *retention * and mention that they want to *Cancel * thier NFL ST subscription. The retention agents will do everything in their power to keep you from disc the NFL ST, such as offering you discounted programming for 6 months, free programming from 1 -6 months, even a free standard ird among other things as well, but all you have to do is keep denying all of the offers, the last and final offer is to give the cst free *HD-DVR ird(LEASED OF COURSE)*, this option is available and do not let the agent tell you that there is nothing else that they can do for you because they have the power to give you a free one in order to keep you from disc. the NFL ST. *The ony thing that you prevent you from receiving this is if the Agent doesn't feel like crediting the amount onto you account becuz they don't want to end up on the CREDIT AUDIT LIST 4 too much credit being given out.* 

The reason I know this can be done is because I had to take an escalated call for a Supervisor  who refused  to help the *"crying 4 nothing customer out" * any longer so in order to just *"shut the guy up" *  I just gave one free HD-DVR this past Friday, this was information that I had found in the system programs that we use for guidelines to help cst out, and this info was specifically under the link for *"cst who want to cancel their NFL ST"* and a free HD-DVR was the final thing that we would offer to keep them from disc their subscription.

So 4 you cst who have NFL ST and have always wanted a HD-DVR, but did not want to pay the price, here is your way of getting a free LEASED HD-DVR, and don't say that I never tried to help you guys out with anything


----------



## fredandbetty (Feb 27, 2006)

but i still am not comfy with the leased part of it!! i'd rather get it from newegg.... but thanks for the help though... i will be in the market for one in the near future


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so they have the authorization for that high of a credit? heck for my one big credit last year it took almost a week and it was only 250. HDtivo costs a lot more than that. I'd think this, as you stated, would draw too much attention to the audit list and that few, if any, of these would be given out.


----------



## ATL (May 10, 2006)

newsposter said:


> so they have the authorization for that high of a credit? heck for my one big credit last year it took almost a week and it was only 250. HDtivo costs a lot more than that. I'd think this, as you stated, would draw too much attention to the audit list and that few, if any, of these would be given out.


Like I said its in the guidelines as a last resort option for a cst who wants to cancel their NFL ST from auto-renew, since it is in this program that we call DORIS and since everyone has to abide by what DORIS says with the exception of Supervisors and Managers  the credit should not be a big deal at all, especially since DORIS intructs them on how to give the credit


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

did you go back to your other thread yet and answer all those questions?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

I found your post completely unreadable. Can you actual use the words "for" and "customer" next time...


----------



## MajorTomSawyer (Apr 2, 2006)

I guess he is sticking to his story of being a supervisor, even after letting his other thread die and answering little.

Assuming you are a supervisor, I strongly question the wisdom of giving a customer (see, not hard to type full words) a HR10-250 to not cancel the NFL Sundat Ticket.

Let's just look at the math:

HD-DVR: $499 + $19.95
NFL Sunday Ticket: $249

So by this logic, DTV agents are so afraid of a customer not spending $249 to keep the NFL Sunday Ticket that they will pay them $269.95 to keep it? 

I truly doubt many agents will give anyone a HR10-250 not to cancel the NSF Sunday Ticket.

Any of them that do... well Carlos Mencia says it best "Doo Doo Duhr".


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

MajorTomSawyer said:


> I guess he is sticking to his story of being a supervisor, even after letting his other thread die and answering little.
> 
> Assuming you are a supervisor, I strongly question the wisdom of giving a customer (see, not hard to type full words) a HR10-250 to not cancel the NFL Sundat Ticket.
> 
> ...


well lets see, you'll have a 2 yr commitment they'll pick up from most subs another $4.99 /month mirror fee (to relocate their old receiver) so approx. $120.00 fo 2 yrs.
2 yrs. guaranteed programing of I think $44.99 /mo is $1080 approx. some might not even have a dvr so $5.99/ mo DVR fee is $144 approx. for a soon to be obsolete DVR (MPEG4) you need to return when you cancel anyway.... wow I think they are doing alright.


----------



## MajorTomSawyer (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't know many agents who would do that.

Now if it was a good customer with good billing history who spends alot of money on additional services (sports, movie packages, pay per views, etc...) I might be inclined to give them a free standard definition DVR.

They still get the two year contract, still need DVR service (if they do not allready subscribe). 

Those numbers make much more sense to me.


----------



## rigs49 (Mar 30, 2005)

Interesting, I might have to all of a sudden cancel my NFL Sunday Ticket for no apparent reason.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

rigs49 said:


> Interesting, I might have to all of a sudden cancel my NFL Sunday Ticket for no apparent reason.


Let us know how that works out.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

MajorTomSawyer said:


> Let's just look at the math:
> 
> HD-DVR: $499 + $19.95
> NFL Sunday Ticket: $249


The HD-DVR wouldn't be $499 though. He said in the OP that it was part of the lease program. Is the cost off the HD-DVR $499 through the lease program?


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

damn, already cxld 2 years ago...


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

Finnstang said:


> The HD-DVR wouldn't be $499 though. He said in the OP that it was part of the lease program. Is the cost off the HD-DVR $499 through the lease program?


Yes...$499 to lease....~$749 to own.


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

vtfan99 said:


> Yes...$499 to lease....~$749 to own.


In other words $499 to "borrow". I have to try that one next time someone wants to borrow a torque wrench, engine stand, or cherry picker......


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I just did this. I called retention to cancel my Sunday ticket auto renew. I was going to cancel anyway regardless of this topic (although I guess I would have kept it if they blew me away with something). The csr made a comment about some kind of dvr deal and then after after looking at my account she said, oh you already have the HD DVR. She then took off the sunday ticket with no further comments. I don't know what would have happened if I didn't already have one. I also have no use for a second one as my other tv is a standard 24 inch tv and I have a hacked DTivo for that one, so I didn't puch it any further.


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> I just did this. I called retention to cancel my Sunday ticket auto renew. I was going to cancel anyway regardless of this topic (although I guess I would have kept it if they blew me away with something). The csr made a comment about some kind of dvr deal and then after after looking at my account she said, oh you already have the HD DVR. She then took off the sunday ticket with no further comments. I don't know what would have happened if I didn't already have one. I also have no use for a second one as my other tv is a standard 24 inch tv and I have a hacked DTivo for that one, so I didn't puch it any further.


wouldn't the HD unit record more hours on SD? doesn't output the siginal to coax or RCA jacks to th 24 inch tv? just curious because i have a 36 in. SD tv but I want to receive my OTA digital channels and being able to TiVo them and have them in the guide would be a huge plus.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Dodge boy said:


> wouldn't the HD unit record more hours on SD? doesn't output the siginal to coax or RCA jacks to th 24 inch tv? just curious because i have a 36 in. SD tv but I want to receive my OTA digital channels and being able to TiVo them and have them in the guide would be a huge plus.


Yes, but I have a 160gb drive in my SD Tivo and the HD Tivo doesn't have MRV. Right now I have 2 tvs. A big HDTV and a regular 24" tv. I currently have 3 Tivos. One HDTivo and one SDTivo on the big tv and one SDTivo on the 24". I use the extra SDTivo for MRV, space issues, and for extended family members who don't have a tv to use my slingbox. So since MRV is very important to me, I would never switch my SDTivo on the 24" to an HDTivo.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Dodge boy said:


> wouldn't the HD unit record more hours on SD? doesn't output the siginal to coax or RCA jacks to th 24 inch tv? just curious because i have a 36 in. SD tv but I want to receive my OTA digital channels and being able to TiVo them and have them in the guide would be a huge plus.


A warning if you consider getting the HR10-250 to use with an older SD TV: The HR10-250 does not have COAX RF output. It does have S-VIDEO out, composite video out, and component video out though, so most new SD TVs will handle this with no problem. (You also have to remember to set the HR10-250 output resolution to 480i or 480p, depending on your TV. This can be handled via the front-panel button selection.)


----------



## hillbilly (Sep 13, 2002)

ATL said:


> DirecTv will give a cst a FREE HD-DVR But this offer is only 4 current cst who currently subscribe to the NFL ST . The only way that a cst is going to be able to get this free HD-DVR is to obviously speak with someone in retention and mention that they want to Cancel thier NFL ST subscription. The retention agents will do everything in their power to keep you from disc the NFL ST, such as offering you discounted programming for 6 months, free programming from 1 -6 months, even a free standard ird among other things as well, but all you have to do is keep denying all of the offers, the last and final offer is to give the cst free HD-DVR ird(LEASED OF COURSE), this option is available and do not let the agent tell you that there is nothing else that they can do for you because they have the power to give you a free one in order to keep you from disc. the NFL ST. The ony thing that you prevent you from receiving this is if the Agent doesn't feel like crediting the amount onto you account becuz they don't want to end up on the CREDIT AUDIT LIST 4 too much credit being given out.


Not all customers are eligible to receive this. Account history determines what we can offer a customer in order for them to keep NFL ST. The lowest level is $20 off the NFL ST and for high rated customer we can offer a free receiver.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

except for hdtivos, i can't imagine any receiver 'costing' dtv much more than 20 bucks.


----------



## trtlegirl04 (Jun 7, 2006)

just to let ya all know, not all customers would be eligible for this....it is based on payment history with directv and how much other stuff you have, of course if your services have been disc 11 out of 12 months because you cant afford the nfl sunday ticket and the total choice package, directv is not going to give you a hd-dvr and raise your bill, this offer is only good for the best of our cust, as well, some agents might not even try to offer anything to get ya to keep it, so at that point, if they take it off, youd have to put it back on if you really want it and would loose the auto-renew price


----------



## Cycopath (Aug 6, 2005)

the best deal i could get was $10 off regular programming for a year and $5 off HD for 6 months. 

they also told me that the auto-renew price for ST was $209 and auto-renew for SF was free (charge $99, then credit the $99). 

if i cant get the HD-DVR, then i will settle for this or better if its offered.


----------

